# SM Box o' Goodies



## thorin81 (Jul 27, 2006)

Do any of you have an all-in-one box that the SM carries with him/her everywhere. All of my SMs have a box that they keep everything they might need in, like tape, asprin, pens and pencils, antiacids, etc. Just in case anything might happen during the rehearsal process. I was just wondering if any other people do that. I have worked in other professional orgs and theatres that do the same thing. 
Curiosity killed the cat - but I ain't no cat!!

Cheers!!


----------



## erosing (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a bag that I stock with whatever I think I'll need but I'm no SM even though I carry more stuff on a regular basis then almost anyone I know...

But no not a dedicated box, I just change out what I need depending on my job and the gig.


----------



## CURLS (Jul 27, 2006)

Im not a stage manager, but I do carry a box of stuff that I use quite regularly on gigs everywhere I go. 
But, then again this is sound stuff.

Things I use on almost every gig: multimeter, board tape, sharpie, adaptors.
Other things that are extremely helpfull: screwdrivers, (mini's too) hex drivers, dyke's, and other small stuff for soldering. 
This is just my thought for an audio box. And then again this is more related to stage managers. But, its the thought that counts.


----------



## Footer (Jul 27, 2006)

Every SM I know that is worth their while has some sort of SM kit. They usually contain office type supplies (deviders, pens, paperclips, etc), hospitality supplies (cards to batteries), medical supplies (bandades to tampons), tapes, maybe some loose tools, and just about anything else you could think of.


----------



## saxman0317 (Dec 8, 2006)

O yes...ive SMed, but my main job is sound. I do have gig bag though. Filled with random connectors, cables, converters, batteries, flashlights, random electircal stuffs, food, asprin, food, drinks, food, stress balls, more food and drinks, and my small tool roll. Just the nick nacks that tend to be needed no matter what you do.


----------



## punktech (Dec 8, 2006)

every SM i know has one, even some directors. a good book for anything and everything stage management is "Stage Management" (there are 8 editions of it out now, and a 9th in the works) by Lawrence Stern. he talks about the SM's box and just about everything else you could use.


----------



## Van (Dec 9, 2006)

I have noticed one thing lacking in all the posts on this subject. The one thing that HAS to be in a SM's box. Personally I think it's the one item that is absolutely critical to the success or failure of a Technical rehearsal. I honestly can say that if the SM showed up without chocolate in thier "goodie bag" I would not allow the rehearsal to procede until the situation was rectified ! 
My wife has a HUGE fishing tackle box for her SM kit, Maybe I should take some pictures, and post them, she's quite possibly the most organized SM I know. < and I'm not just saying that because she's my wife.>


----------



## len (Dec 10, 2006)

I just (finally!) got a work box which carries a lot of stuff. 

Lighting snake, chalk (for marking points), 200' tape, 3/5 pin dmx whips, terminators, tools, stage, gaff, friction, e-tape, one of my flash drives, a spare notebook power supply, spare lamps, AND I stock it with bandaids, various OTC remedies like Sudafed, aspirin, etc. The new design (when I get the $2k it will probably cost) will have an upper shelf, a place for a folding chair in the door, and a space for my coffeemaker (no, I'm not kidding). Most people can't make coffee to satisfy my taste.


----------



## jonhirsh (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Len, 

Just a word to the wise as I have run into this problem. Most employers or venues really dislike people dispensing drugs; such as asprin or sudafed because it creates a liablilty if someone has an alergic reaction. 

On the plus side your case design sounds cool. I have my case which sounds simalr to yours and has given me a few years of great service. 2 grand sounds a bit expesive though, Mine which stands 5' by 3' with almost all of what you described minus the chair and coffer pot but it does have a fully removeable table. The cost was under $900 CDN dollars. 

I was just thinking mabey the company your useing is a bit expensive. 
JH


----------



## len (Dec 10, 2006)

$2k was an estimate. My box will be quite large, and I didn't mention a lot of the features I will include (a table, power, a light, drawers sized for tape, tools, etc.). I'll probably have R&R build it, since they're close by. 

As for drugs, you're correct but I don't worry about it as I carry for my own use. Also, since I don't work with underage people, I'm not too concerned about the risk, if I were to share with someone on my crew.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 11, 2006)

len said:


> ... and a space for my coffeemaker (no, I'm not kidding)...



There is a roadcased coffee machine at work... "Catering"


----------



## jonhirsh (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a thought, before you chose to go local here is the info on the copany i used. They produce extremly well made cases; and you may save money by buying in canadian dolars then having it shiped.

http://www.clydesdalecases.com/ 

It is a shipping case affter all 
JH

ps. if you want photos of my case design please let me know.


----------



## Van (Dec 11, 2006)

Chris15 said:


> There is a roadcased coffee machine at work... "Catering"


 
Craft services ! my favorite Call !


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 12, 2006)

len said:


> I just (finally!) got a work box which carries a lot of stuff.
> Lighting snake, chalk (for marking points), 200' tape, 3/5 pin dmx whips, terminators, tools, stage, gaff, friction, e-tape, one of my flash drives, a spare notebook power supply, spare lamps, AND I stock it with bandaids, various OTC remedies like Sudafed, aspirin, etc. The new design (when I get the $2k it will probably cost) will have an upper shelf, a place for a folding chair in the door, and a space for my coffeemaker (no, I'm not kidding). Most people can't make coffee to satisfy my taste.



Hey Len is that one of those Doug Fleenor DMX controlled Coffee pots?


----------



## len (Dec 12, 2006)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Len is that one of those Doug Fleenor DMX controlled Coffee pots?




Definitely not. Coffee, like motors and pyro, should not be dmx controlled. Besides, his has no grinder on it, and IIRC the basket is flat. I prefer cone shaped baskets. But this all may change as I ordered a French Press the other day. So if I like that better it goes with me instead of the drip model I use now.


----------



## TalBrite (Dec 30, 2006)

Ah, if only I'd had a box during my last show I was ASM on. I had no idea how unorganized a theatre I was working with, and couldn't find anything when I needed it between three offices down the hall. I should have known, since my stage manager had a large plastic toolbox which she was never without. 

Taking a leaf from her book, I've started putting my own together to use when I take over stage managing next semester with things from a stopwatch and battery charger to a calculator and tailor's tape. I never thought I'd come up with uses for all of this as a stage manager, but it's amazing what pops up that they don't put in the job description. Be prepared.


----------



## Van (Dec 31, 2006)

TalBrite said:


> Ah, if only I'd had a box during my last show I was ASM on. I had no idea how unorganized a theatre I was working with, and couldn't find anything when I needed it between three offices down the hall. I should have known, since my stage manager had a large plastic toolbox which she was never without.
> 
> Taking a leaf from her book, I've started putting my own together to use when I take over stage managing next semester with things from a stopwatch and battery charger to a calculator and tailor's tape. I never thought I'd come up with uses for all of this as a stage manager, but it's amazing what pops up that they don't put in the job description. Be prepared.


 
When you look at all the stuff an SM has to be responsible for it's amazing that all SMs don't immediately get an ASM . You were discussing all the stuff you need to keep in an SM's kit. A partial list of what falls out when you dump over my wifes SM kit;
Pens and pencils < can never have enough>
Pencil sharpener
paper clips <in a cool magnetic holder so they don't get all over the place>, stapler, calculator, gluesticks, colored pencils, standard ruler, three sided scale rule, 50' and 25' tape measures, < most of that stuff for tapeing out the groundplan on the rehearsal hall.>, Asprin, Ibuprofen, Acetymeniphen, Immodium, Tums or rolaids, Tampons, sanitary napkins, bandaids, emergency ice paks, < she also keeps a full first aid kit besides what she keeps in the SM box> , squeeze lights, post-it notes, AA batteries, 9 volt batteries, and those plastic label thingys you put on file folders. 
I think she could survive for a month on a deserted island if she had her SM kit with her.


----------



## SocksOnly (Jan 1, 2007)

We've got pencils, paper, an architect's scale, tape measure, a pocket knife (with all the screwdrivers built in and a decent pair of scissors attatched), multiple types of spare batteries, various pain killers and stomach relievers, some caffeine pills, bandaids, gauze and rags for serious injuries, and wetones. 

In addition, every techie carries at least one sharpie (attatched to the keys, of course), some form of flashlight, and some sort of card (ID, membership, credit, anything) to pick the school locks (mainly those of the light booth and the cafeteria).


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Jan 7, 2007)

One important note regarding the various medications noted above. This last week there was a very lengthy discussion about first aid on the Stagecraft Mailing List, and the end result is that you need to be very, very careful offering meds, even OTC ones, if you're not a medical professional. Basically, and I'm paraphrasing, so I recommend reading it in the archives there or doing other research, you can make the meds available, but legally you can't give them to somebody else without having liability for any negative results of same.

In other words, there's a difference between somebody asking you for aspirin and you giving it, you saying, "If you need aspirin, I've got some, just let me know," and you saying, "Here, take some aspirin."


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd like to add in to what Andy has said. As I understand it, down here I can't tell you to take an aspirin to fix your headache unless I am a registered pharmacist. I cannot administer it unless I am a doctor or nurse. But I can say that I have aspirin. The onus is then back on the person requesting it as to whether it is suitable for them.
Additionally, it is not permissible to place medication of any type in a first aid kit down here... (It MAY now be permissible to have an EpiPen® or the like, I don't know).


----------



## jwl868 (Jan 12, 2007)

I hadn't thought about it before, but with the zero-tolerance drug rules and similar mindless drug rules at US public schools, an SM could find himself/herself and the student in violation of the rules (if someone is hard-core enough to report it). And the penalties may be out of proportion to the action.

Joe


----------

